# Wedding Rings



## brian john

Something you seldom see in a marriage a perfect fit.


----------



## knothole

I may need to get those, in-case I have a stupid moment again......:whistling2:


----------



## comp

funny :laughing:


----------



## santawatt

:laughing::laughing:

brilliant ideea and very funny indeed!


----------



## HighWirey

santawatt said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> brilliant ideea and very funny indeed!


My friend worked at Washington National Airport as a Navtec. Exiting a small plane he jumped out of the craft, and by chance hooked his wedding ring on a side mounted UHF antenna. He stopped just short of the ground.

And the surgeon stopped just short of amputation.

Never wore that ring again (on the job).

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## nap

HighWirey said:


> My friend worked at Washington National Airport as a Navtec. Exiting a small plane he jumped out of the craft, and by chance hooked his wedding ring on a side mounted UHF antenna. He stopped just short of the ground.
> 
> And the surgeon stopped just short of amputation.
> 
> Never wore that ring again (on the job).
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


A friend used to be a trucker. Similar situation but he wasn't so lucky. He can't give a "high 5" anymore.


----------



## Bkessler

So who takes their's off at work? Personally I am to afraid to lose mine, I take it off periodically but not on any regular basis. I about amputated my own finger climbing a fence and having it get caught on the top.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Bkessler said:


> So who takes their's off at work? Personally I am to afraid to lose mine, I take it off periodically but not on any regular basis. I about amputated my own finger climbing a fence and having it get caught on the top.


You showed yourself the reason not to wear a ring at work.
Do you like having 10 fingers? Then take it off, and leave it home.


----------



## brian john

If a wedding ring is the only thing holding a marriage together it ain't much of a marriage.

I have had a few guys whose wives SH*T the BED upon hearing they remove their rings at work. I told them to tell their wives their DUMB BITC*ES, would they rather have hubby lose a finger or worse. Boy that sure did not help the situation one bit. Gotta work on those touchy feeling personality traits.

Had one guy drop his ring and 3 men spent 4 hours looking for it. He was petrified his wife was going to kill him. Weeks later we found it in his truck as we cleaned it out looking for tools. He was in jail for attempted murder of his wife's best friend. NICE MARRIAGE, not.


----------



## Ecopat

480sparky said:


> Any lo-voltage folks out there getting hitched soon? :laughing:


Is there a link for where you found these 480?
Thanking you in advance. Nige.


----------



## 480sparky

Ecopat said:


> Is there a link for where you found these 480?
> Thanking you in advance. Nige.


Found the rings themselves, or the pix? The pix is all I have.

I have an electrician buddy who's shoveling me tons of pix.


----------



## Ecopat

Oh, was thinking they might make an alternative wedding anniversary present, but hey I guess I can find em on the interweb.
Thanks anyways. Nige.


----------



## Bkessler

If a wedding ring is the only thing holding a marriage together it ain't much of a marriage.

I would agree to that as well but it does not apply to me that is for sure.


----------



## Bkessler

"I have had a few guys whose wives SH*T the BED upon hearing they remove their rings at work. I told them to tell their wives their DUMB BITC*ES"

It might be better to tell the guy to explain to the wives about the potential rather than come off with the " DUMB BITC*ES" comment.


----------



## Idaho Abe

When I was smaller about 10 I watched my Dad remove his wedding ring & watch and place them on the dashboard of his service truck before every service call. He told me never to reach into a "hot" panel without remove all metal first. He had seen a man get shocked when his watch band came into contact with a live wire.


----------



## sparky970

Here's good reason to not wear rings at work.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

I don't wear rings, watches or chains at work. To me it's a no-brainer

Marriage accounts for 3 rings

1) engagement ring
20 wedding ring
3) suffering


....29 years married and I have only reached level 2!!


----------



## nolabama

i dont wear rings at work - but i have always wore a stainless steel watch and braclet - i always take the time to take them off if i suspect anything may be hot (not for the injury reason but i probably couldnt afford the two items again if i wanted them ) but i am carefull with the jewlery and assess every situation differently


----------



## BWilson

i don't wear mine at work either, i take mine off every mourning when i get there and put it on my key ring, and then put my keys in my lunch box, stays there until i get ready to go home.

bart


----------



## Greg

The only metal on me while working is my pocket knife. The only time I wear my wedding band is when I get dressed up to go out somewhere with the wife.


----------



## calimurray

I know its stupid to wear your ring at work but I only take off my ring when I am working with in highly dangerous areas where there is hardly no room to work and a lot of room for a deadly mistake.


----------



## william1978

sparky970 said:


> Here's good reason to not wear rings at work.
> 
> View attachment 758


 OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparky970

william1978 said:


> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Did you notice the ring still on the finger?


----------



## william1978

sparky970 said:


> Did you notice the ring still on the finger?


 Not until you said something about it. Man it still makes me hurt looking at it.


----------



## calimurray

After looking at that picture I now don't wear my ring to work! I think that picture helped me to see the light. Even if that picture was not an electrical accident it's enough for me to avoid an accident like that, so thank you for the warning.


----------



## calimurray

is that his ring under that flap of skin?


----------



## Aiken Colon

That's disgusting. Desk job, thank you very much.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky

Aiken Colon said:


> That's disgusting. Desk job, thank you very much.
> 
> Chris


Aw, c'mon..... if you ain't bleeding, you ain't working!


----------

